# condone



## killerbees

Ik had pas mezelf overtuigd dat alle talen gelijk zijn geschapen (op een bepaalde graad) maar nu heb ik een probleem. Ik zoek naar een vertaling voor _condone_ in het Nederlands maar ik vind gewoon onnauwkeurige keuzes behalve _door de vingers zien._ Is het mogelijk zonder uitdrukking om dit te zeggen?

In het Engels heeft _condone _bijbetekenissen van vergeving en instemming (als instemming het juiste woord is...).


----------



## Lingvamanto

killerbees said:


> Ik had pas mezelf overtuigd dat alle talen gelijk zijn geschapen (op een bepaalde graad) maar nu heb ik een probleem. Ik zoek naar een vertaling voor _condone_ in het Nederlands maar ik vind gewoon onnauwkeurige keuzes behalve _door de vingers zien._ Is het mogelijk zonder uitdrukking om dit te zeggen?
> 
> In het Engels heeft _condone _bijbetekenissen van vergeving en instemming (als instemming het juiste woord is...).



Tja, voordat ik met suggesties kom, lijkt het me wel handig te weten met welke mogelijke vertalingen je niet tevreden bent.


----------



## George French

*Condone* I don't think instemming is the right word, but it is close.  Instemming implies agreement; codone is simply acceptance of the facts/action. 

In the engels volksmond to turn a blind eye is often used.  One knows what is going on, but it is allowed to happen and it is also generally ignored.

The online dicos are useful.

GF..


----------



## Frank06

Lingvamanto said:


> Tja, voordat ik met suggesties kom, lijkt het me wel handig te weten met welke mogelijke vertalingen je niet tevreden bent.


Het lijkt me ook zinniger om een context te geven. Ik vind het persoonlijk niet echt relevant om een Engels woord te nemen (zonder context) en dan te zoeken naar een-op-een-vertaling. Een vertaling die alle reële én vermeende connotaties van dat Engelse woord vat. Dit lijkt mij in enorm veel gevallen gewoonweg onmogelijk (zie ook deze discussie).

Frank


----------



## killerbees

Context: He wanted to punch his brother-in-law and, in this case, his  typically pacifist sister condoned violence.



Lingvamanto said:


> Tja, voordat ik met suggesties kom, lijkt het   me wel handig te weten met welke mogelijke vertalingen je niet  tevreden  bent.


 
  Goed idee. _Vergeven_ en _vergoelijken_.

Ik vind ook eigenlijk dat ik mijn eigen probleem heb opgelost. _Excuseren _past hier, toch?


----------



## Lingvamanto

In dit geval zou ik zelf niet proberen de zin letterlijk te vertalen maar er iets van maken als "... in dit geval was zijn gewoonlijk pacifistische zus bereid haar principes opzij te zetten."


----------



## Joannes

"ze liet het gebeuren"

*laten gebeuren* werkt in veel contexten volgens mij
als dichtste 1-op-1-vertaling denk ik aan *gedogen* dat dezelfde connotatie heeft (en ook een hoger register is)


----------



## Timidinho

Ik dacht ook aan gedogen.


----------



## HKK

Is een belangrijk punt voor de vertaling ook niet dat 'to condone' meestal (ik denk bijna altijd) negatief gebruikt wordt?

We will not/do not/cannot condone sth.
maar niet
We condone this.

Dan kom je in het Nederlands op "niet kunnen tolereren", "niet over onze kant laten gaan", "niet laten gebeuren"... (Woorden waar Vlaamse politici zeer thuis in zijn by the way )


----------



## killerbees

Bedankt allemaal voor de vertalingen. Ik weet niet waarom ik  het plotseling zo belangrijk vond om naar een een-op-een vertaling te  zoeken maar ik ben tevreden om zo vele alternatieven te hebben.



HKK said:


> Is een belangrijk punt voor de vertaling ook niet dat 'to condone' meestal (ik denk bijna altijd) negatief gebruikt wordt?



Dat is zeker waar maar dit geval was wat raar.


----------

